# Help with defect in new (ish) paint



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

the bonnet and wing on my car were resprayed about 2-3months ago. THe wing is fine but the bonnet has started to react, was originally fine when I got it back.

What has caused this? THe bonnet was stripped back to bare matel, etch primed, primed, painted then clear coated. Its all over the bonnet in patches the car isn't parked under trees or left with bird droppings on it.

The body shop are going to sort it but I'm just curious as to why it's happened. Also would wet sending sort it?









Shot at 2012-07-25









Shot at 2012-07-25


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

it look like the panel was contaminated prior to paint. I'm not an expert but someone on here will tell you


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Like I said though. It appeared after time. I have theories but would rather not post them as will just get everyone saying "yeah must be that".


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You say the bonnet was taken back to baremetal. This looks very much like the primer has been over applied, or not left long enough to dry between coats. And is causing the primer to lift leaving you with what you are seeing now. Don't forget you also have the heat from the engine aswell, so the bonnet will get that heat into it and make the primer start to lift or bubble up if it's not been done right. The only way to cure this is to baremetal the bonnet and start again. If they just try to flat it and repaint the problem will only come back again. So I would make sure they are going to baremetal it again.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah I believe they will be taking it back to the metal again. The paint in general seems to mark fairly easily. For example a bird dropping left on the car for a few hours on a hot day etched the paint.


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> You say the bonnet was taken back to baremetal. This looks very much like the primer has been over applied, or not left long enough to dry between coats. And is causing the primer to lift leaving you with what you are seeing now. Don't forget you also have the heat from the engine aswell, so the bonnet will get that heat into it and make the primer start to lift or bubble up if it's not been done right. The only way to cure this is to baremetal the bonnet and start again. If they just try to flat it and repaint the problem will only come back again. So I would make sure they are going to baremetal it again.


Andy is like the 'Yoda' of car bodywork.

I am now in 'BextracarefulbeforeyouprimethebonnetofyourHiluxLand' :devil:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dave Spalding said:


> Yeah I believe they will be taking it back to the metal again. The paint in general seems to mark fairly easily. For example a bird dropping left on the car for a few hours on a hot day etched the paint.


It shouldn't mark that easily. Which means there is an underlying problem that sounds like the primer has not cured properly. Only other conclusion is that they have not neutralised the paint stripper properly, before they primed it.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

J.D said:


> Andy is like the 'Yoda' of car bodywork.
> 
> I am now in 'BextracarefulbeforeyouprimethebonnetofyourHiluxLand' :devil:


Thanks mate.
Just doing my bit for dw. As I can't really give much back in the way of detailing. So don't mind helping members with advice on paint/bodywork. :thumb:


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

That could be the result of a bird bomb which eched its way straight to the metal. It is very difficult to clean it out of the metal and would cause problems to paint. The acid seems to find its way into the pores of the metal.
A sprayer friend of mine told me this, and I have not verified it.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

If the job was done using a water based primer and/or water based paint then I'd say the problem is moisture trap.
Moisture trap always rears it's ugly head when the temp rises and more especially on black cars as the bodywork gets really hot in the sun and any trapped moisture tries to escape but the lacquer holds it back.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah water based paint was used. its all over the bonnet.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like the guy used etch and painted straight on top with w/b base coat ...we just redone someones mess last week for same issue as what your showing 

be interesting to se what the guy done !


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

well still waiting to get this sorted. body shop dragging their heels.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

i had moisture trap on fiberglass bumpers once. my own mistake from not drying them properly in a greenhouse/oven or with a hot air gun before primer (fiberglass strands are hollow and trap air and moisture in them in heat hot air expands and pop out they come) quite annoying a month out of the booth in the summer

agree with the others, likely to be something evaporating under there causing the paint to lift, hope you get it all sorted


----------

